# 96 pickup Ac will work for a minute then stop.



## Dave12678 (Nov 8, 2010)

Its the time again, I have a 96 pickup 2wheel drive 2.4 I believe. The ac will work for a few then I hear the belt kick on a make a funny noise. The noise sounds like a crunch, almost like the ac clutch is bad. I have new belts all around and refilled the ac but still not working. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

when was the last time it was serviced? if it is the clutch then you may have to buy a whole compressor, don't remember if you can just replace the clutch.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Is the noise when the A/C clutch is engaged or disengaged? Is it just a momentary noise or does it keep making the noise for a length of time?


----------



## saidiadude (Mar 31, 2008)

On my '96 4cyl, the clutch makes a noise when it kicks in. It's been doing it for a few years now. I haven't replaced it because I don't use the AC for long periods of time.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the clutch is replaceable....


----------



## Dave12678 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. The noise happens only when engaged, then after 5-7 minutes the cold ac turns warm


----------

